
China is collecting DNA under the guise of providing free health care - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1154907/china-is-collecting-dna-under-the-guise-of-providing-free-health-care/
======
bob_theslob646
>Starting in 2016 and running annually from July through November, the
project, though operated by health departments, is actually used by police to
collect citizens’ DNA samples and blood types. This year, the program gathered
such data on over 18 million residents in the region.

This is crazy because I could have sworn that I saw something on HN that they
are going to have 400 million surveillance cameras.

Sounds like they are almost there in terms of making a full blown police
state. Pretty wild!

Why else would they need ever single person's DNA? To see how genetically
diverse their people are? What is next, importing foreigners to diversify
their gene pool?

